# Eagle 66 Oil Can Clone



## lpeedin (Nov 25, 2016)

Found the plans here on this forum - thought some might enjoy my build process. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 3, 2016)

Part 2 (final) is now available. Hope you enjoy. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 3, 2016)

Watched both of them Lee. It got me motivated to make a few. I have had the plans sitting on the work bench for awhile.


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 4, 2016)

NCjeeper said:


> Watched both of them Lee. It got me motivated to make a few. I have had the plans sitting on the work bench for awhile.



It was definitely a fun project. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroslav (Dec 19, 2016)

Very nice job, I want to make one for myself.


----------



## rwm (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice work! Great to see it!
Robert


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 12, 2017)

I am making 3. Half way done.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 1, 2017)

Getting closer. Only thing left to do is the valve bodies.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 6, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 13, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 14, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 14, 2017)

It was. A little more labor intensive building 3 versus 1 but hey the journey is better than the destination sometimes.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 18, 2017)

Well crap. All 3 cans are leaking oil out of the bottom. They all had a nice slip fit and I used red Loctite. I even cleaned the aluminum with solvent prior to assembly. Are yours leaking Lee?


----------



## rwm (Feb 18, 2017)

Ouch! All 3? Sorry to hear. Loctite makes various types of sealant and gap fillers. Perhaps another kind?
R


----------



## darkzero (Feb 19, 2017)

NCjeeper said:


> Well crap. All 3 cans are leaking oil out of the bottom. They all had a nice slip fit and I used red Loctite. I even cleaned the aluminum with solvent prior to assembly. Are yours leaking Lee?



Red Loctite really isn't the correct anerobic adhesive to use for this type of sealing application. Red is specifically for thread locking of course. Although many people do use it with success as have I but I've had failures also. 

We try to use it as an alternative cause it's readily available & inexpensive. Loctite has anerobic adhesives specifically made for sealing and gap filling for different size gaps that work very well. But they're not cheap & you'll most likely have to order it.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes, pick your grade of Loctite carefully! Read the spec sheet first. I repaired a swimming pool pump once. Needed a bit of Loctite to finish the job. Got to thinken about what grade to use, because of the chlorine and acid used in the water conditioning. When I checked the spec sheet. I was amazed on how many grades of Loctite do not like long periods of immersion in just plain water!!!...Dave


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 19, 2017)

I guess I will try some gray rtv.


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 20, 2017)

I had 1 of my 4 to leak. I took it apart, cleaned everything, & sealed it with some blue gasket silicon from the auto parts. Not seen any leaks since. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## john_c_kennedy (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi, I watched your oil can videos, very well done!  I like how you leave out all use non-essential junk and focus on the important stuff.  It makes your videos so much more interesting than a lot of them out there.
I'm interested in how you do power tapping on your lathe and mill without breaking taps especially on blind holes?  Can you explain this to me or point me to another one of your videos, I want to learn how to do this?
Thanks, 
John


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 15, 2017)

Update. I cleaned the inside bottom of the cans real good and ran a bead of gray rtv around the seam. They all hold oil with no leaks.


----------

